# usb hd tv tuner - best



## curioustechy (Jun 9, 2012)

hi guys, i've cornered myself to this one "AverMedia AVerTV HYBRID VOLAR HX TV Tuner Card"

AverMedia AVerTV HYBRID VOLAR HX TV Tuner Card | Tv Tuner Card | Flipkart.com

can anybody suggest another one with same specs but lesser price...(only usb type and hd recording is must)


----------



## curioustechy (Jul 17, 2012)

why couldnt anybody reply 
Did i post in the wrong forum?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2012)

not many people use usb hd tv tuner & one thing i can't understand is how the hell this avermedia can be called a hd tv tuner if it does not have a hdmi input port.HD recording from a HD set top box requires hdmi port.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> not many people use usb hd tv tuner & one thing i can't understand is how the hell this avermedia can be called a hd tv tuner if it does not have a hdmi input port.HD recording from a HD set top box requires hdmi port.



HD because it bears a resolution of 1920x1080p.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2012)

tell me how are you going to record an incoming video stream with a resolution of 1920*1080 if there is no input to support such a stream!!only DVI & HDMI port supports digital 1080i stream of HD channels(no over-the-air channel in the world telecasts in 1080p).D-Sub port can also handle 1080i but it is analogue.this is just a marketing gimmick like those sata3 hard disks as no mechanical hard disk can even cross speed of sata1 but still it is advertised.any tv tuner with no hdmi/dvi port is useless for HD channel video capturing/viewing in its original quality.


----------



## curioustechy (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh.. thanks for the information. I loved it because i saw 'HD'. now leaving that


----------



## indigomain (Aug 31, 2012)

For your knowledge .. you cannot record from HDMI port of your STB , it is HDCP protect .. 
HD Tv tuner means HD play / recording .. ( in H.264 format ) which only this tuner support in USB at this price.. there are other tuners also but not available in india .. you need to buy from ebay us .. 





whitestar_999 said:


> tell me how are you going to record an incoming video stream with a resolution of 1920*1080 if there is no input to support such a stream!!only DVI & HDMI port supports digital 1080i stream of HD channels(no over-the-air channel in the world telecasts in 1080p).D-Sub port can also handle 1080i but it is analogue.this is just a marketing gimmick like those sata3 hard disks as no mechanical hard disk can even cross speed of sata1 but still it is advertised.any tv tuner with no hdmi/dvi port is useless for HD channel video capturing/viewing in its original quality.


----------



## rockfella (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,
I want to buy a TV Tuner that will work with set-up boxes from airtel and tata. Can anyone suggest a decent TV Tuner card?
Thanks.


----------

